
Boeing 787 Dreamliner: Powered by Android, and 69TB of solid-state storage - ukdm
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/132721-boeing-787-dreamliner-powered-by-android-and-69tb-of-solid-state-storage
======
smurph
This seems like overkill. Why does each unit have a 256GB SSD when there is a
central server with 4TB of storage?

~~~
derda
Cables and switching infrastructure weight a lot. mSata SSDs weight as less as
7g. So the total weight of the SSDs is 1778g. I guess you can save more then
2kgs when you buy lower capacity switches and share some cables. I also think
that they might have needed another central server for serving all the
clients.

